

Nokia Closes Out 2013 With 92% Of The Windows Phone Market - sirsemver
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/30/nokia-closes-out-2013-with-92-of-the-windows-phone-market/

======
orionblastar
I understand most other smartphone makers refuse to use the Windows Phone
operating system. That is why Nokia has 92% of the market. That is also why
Microsoft bought Nokia, as Windows Phones don't sell very well and had damaged
Nokia's income to the point that Microsoft bought out their stock in a 'fire
sale'.

I think in 2014 you will see more hardware companies rejecting Microsoft
operating systems and software and defecting to alternatives.

This is the Post-Microsoft world now, and many companies are trying to replace
Microsoft as the top dog.

Apple has done well in the smartphone and tablet market. Android too has done
well in the smartphone and tablet market. We got GNU/Linux in the form of
Ubuntu Touch and Tizen. We got ChromeOS laptops costing $199 verses the same
hardware with Windows costing $299. Microsoft charges an OEM Tax that increase
the price $100 and of course if most of the industry rejects Microsoft and
uses a free or open source operating system instead, they can save $100 on
their price and undersell Windows Powered phones and Windows based PCs and
Laptops.

Windows Powered phones can be converted into Android phones or Ubuntu Touch or
Tizen really easily. Never iOS because Apple has a lock on that.

I think we might even see Haiku, AROS, and others ported to smartphones
running on ARM chips and the like.

Right now Microsoft has no leader, no vision, no goals. They are viciously
attacking Google and failing to gain marketshare, as Google just laughs at
Microsoft and rakes in the money with Chromebook and Android based device
sales. Microsoft, you see, is giving Google free publicity in their attack
ads, people are learning Google's tech is always $100 cheaper than Microsoft
tech. In this bad economy, that just might be what it takes to defeat
Microsoft.

